

Show HN: My YC Fellowship Application - zachshefska
http://shefska.com/yc-fellowship-application-future-employee-benefits/

======
gull
I liked you have the guts to make this public.

I'd suggest you read the How To Apply guide, particularly the section on
Matter of Fact answers:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/howtoapply/#matteroffact](http://www.ycombinator.com/howtoapply/#matteroffact)

I have trouble understanding what you plan on making by reading your answer to
the first question. Write web software that records benefits? Make phone calls
to insurance companies to figure out the best plans?

If the answer is you'll make a web-based payment system that aggregates and
automatically invests premiums, I would put that in the first or second
sentence.

~~~
zachshefska
Thank you for taking the time to read my application.

I read over the "how to apply" page - thanks for linking to that. I have
edited my application and refined it, I think it is more literal and concrete
now.

